# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  Nauticorvo - Mergulhar na Ilha do Corvo - Açores

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva
que tal esta oportunidade..... :SbSourire19:  :yb665:  de dar um passeio até à Ilha do Corvo nos Açores para mergulhar e ver o tesouro de vida marinha que por lá vive, e também para apreciar esta "jóia" da nossa "Atlântida" que são os Açores.... :yb665:  :SbSourire19: 




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> Nauticorvo has just posted a new topic entitled "Viagem à Ilha do Corvo" in forum "Conversa Geral sobre mergulho - Dúvidas, truques e dicas".
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ilha do Corvo
> 
> Descrição:
> A Ilha do Corvo constitui provavelmente o melhor local costeiro de mergulho em Portugal. A abundância da fauna subaquática e seu comportamento pacífico são consequência da ausência de alguns elementos agressivos no mundo aquático tais com a pesca intensiva e poluição. Assim, nas águas cristalinas do Corvo é possível partilhar o fundo do mar com Meros, Lírios, Serras e quem sabe... encontros inesperados com grupos de golfinhos...
> ...


Mais algumas informações e fica a sugestão:
Scuba Açores
Corvo
Ilha do Corvo
Nauticorvo - Turismo e Diversões Náuticas









Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid breathing" Nuno

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Posso dizer-vos que já fiz umas apneias nas Flores (fazem parte do Grupo Ocidental, as Flores e o Corvo) e a quantidade de peixe e o tamanho dos mesmos, deixam qualquer Micaelense de boca aberta.

Aconselho :SbOk:

----------

